# Opening of culinarty school posponed



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

Went to School today ready and eager to start. Found out that because of construction of the kithens the school will not start until December 7. So disappoiinting. Oh well, just 6 weeks. Did get a chance to talk to the chefs and they got to lerarn a little more about me.


----------



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

Was so upset, guess I cannot spell


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Sorry to hear that my friend. What school are you attending?

Kuan


----------



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks Kuan. The name of my school is Charles A Jones Skills and Business Education Center in Sacrament California. The culinary program is a brand new to the school. There are various other vocational programs there. The vice principal of the school is Kirt Williams, a chef, and owner of a culinary school now closed. It will be exciting to be one of the first students of a school. It is not the Le Cordon Bleu of my dreams when I was 18, but at 66 it is still my dream.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I get a great feeling inside when I hear that someone is living their dream. Sorry to be so mushy and all, but I think it's fantastic. Somehow I feel like I'm vicariously living mine through someone else!

Kuan


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Wanabe -- Bummer!  But since it's a brand new school, it will be a great chance for you to help them get it right. You've talked with the administration people; do you think they'd want to hear your opinions? If so, make sure you speak up about what's working well for you, as well as where you see problems. They'd better listen to YOU.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Definately make sure YOU speak up on any problems. "Kindly" remind them it is YOUR money that keeps that place open.


----------



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks you guys, you make me feel better. Yes I intend to speak out. That is one thing about maturity, you find your voice!.I guess I am so excited about this school it shows. I find both chefs easy to talk to. They said they decided to wait until everything was finished right to open. I told them I agreed with that, even though the wait would be hard.

I had looked Chef Kirt on the Internet and found that he won a contest in China last year so we chatted about our mutual interest in competition. Have had two nice Chats with chef Dave, so I feel we will be able to communicate easily. It it too important for me to learn ,so I will be sure I understand each step. They both know that I do not see myself working a line full time or that I aspire to woirk in a five star restaurant. With my passion for pastry I see myself working for a caterer on sort of a part time basis. Since caterers do more then just wedding cakes and peti fours I want to have training in all parts of the kitchen.

I told my daughter I was gald the class was not filled up because I would have hated it if I had taken a place of someone who needed this taining to get a job, because I have already had my career, but she said I had as much right as anyone to get the training. 

I asked the moderator of this site If it would be alright if I posted weekly about my school, but have not heard from him. I told him I did not want to take away from Kate's posting of her experiences, I enjoy them so much, but thought the comparison of a well known prestgious school and a younger student, and a new public school with a mature student might be interesting to people. What do you guys think?

I am keeping a journal for my own use. People seem to think I am a good writer, and that there might be a market for a magazine article or something. 
thanks Again


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I think it's a great idea to post your experiences. Isn't this board for sharing our experiences in the culinary world? And your daughter is and was right. You have just as much right to be there as everyone else. Even if it was filled up. If it was and someone didn't get in it's probably because they didn't get off their rears to sign up early enough.  But that's not the case so nevermind that. You live your dream. Don't worry about anything other than that (well except for family and friends).


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Go right ahead with the journal; the more the merrier!


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

Where's this school at? How did you find out about it? I know that Golden State Culinary didn't make it very long, I was sad. All the kids graduating high school here, that work for me, need an affordable solution for their career path. I would love it if you would post your experiences there, so I can share them with a couple of the kids that work for me. If you ever make it up to Nevada City stop in to Cirino's and say hi, I am always looking for people to have a good food conversation with! Oh, and most importantly-Good Luck!


----------



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

Hi Chef Clay. My school is located in south Sacramento. I had heard about Golden State and was planning to take a couple of weekend classes there right after I retired, but did not get around to it. 

Was a boring mail day a couple months ago, did not have anything to read but a flyer from the Sacramento School district. I opened it up and was surprised to find that they were going to start a baking program. I have been competing at the State fair for years where the judging is done by Sacramento chefs, and have had good response to my baking. I decided I would do the 24 week pastry and baking program they described.

I went to find out about the program and they said I had to go the the orientation of the skills center. The atmosphere in the place was akin to a motivation rally at a Tupeware sales meetiing! 
They had all sorts of programs from medical office workers, culinary, to truck drivers. The heads of the departments would stand up and tell about their programs. When the truck driver instructor said he had a class the next friday for fork lifter training, and you could have a job by the next Monday I was so caught up in the excitement of the place I almost help up my hand to sign up.

After talking to Chef Williams I decided to sign up for the whole 42 week course. As of last week they still had some openings.
It is going to be great. The cost is minimal, the school is elgible for grants, and living expences are not too high.

I am going to post every week. I am going to keep a journal daily. Thanks to the wonderful Internet I talk two or three times a week to my Chef friend in Spain. She told me to take pictures of the things I do in class for my resume. I will be posting to this forum also. So I will keep you posted.


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

Sounds great, keep it coming OK!


----------



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

Chef Clay, did you get my private message with address of school? AOL said an item of mail could not be delivered, but I deleated message before I could find out what it was. I just learning this computer stuff.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm glad you're following your dreams. What school are you attending? I have a friend that lives up in Rancho Cordova.


----------



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

Am trying to learn this E-mail stuff. Got your instant message Chef Clay asking about the time of day my school will start. Somehow I think I obliterated the message, never to be found again! Anyway,for the first 6 weeks we will be strarting at 8 am. I do not have the whole schedule yet, but from what I understand the first 6 weeks is sanitation, safety etc That goes from 8 am until 2:30 pm.

At some point the start at 1:30 pm and I think I saw that at one point some start at breakfast cooking earlier. The school is just a couple of blocks away from the new large complex of Sacramento School district, and the plan is to cook meals for the district employees, breakfasts and lunches.

I will be doing the 42 week diploma course and the 24 week baking and pastry course together, and just how that will work is still being figured out. Pastry and baking is my passion, as of now at least. I want to work for a caterer, so will have to know all phases of the kitchen I think.

Each time I check in I see that stupid "culinarty" spelling error! 
How do I get rid of it? Iv'e told friends about this site, they will think I am so stupid 

Thanks, Greg, I will enjoy posting. 

Forgot "247"s name. Anyway, the school is in south Sacramento. That is about 20 minutes on the '50 freeway from Rancho Cordova, depending on what time of day it is.

Did you know that desserts is stressed spelled backwards? :chef


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

Sounds like fun. Do you see the EDIT button in the bottom right hand corner of your post? Push that and see what happens!


----------



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks, saw the edit, but could not change post title. Oh well, will be more carefull in furture. Can't believe I help position of assistant society editor, of Redding California newspaper while in college, and get on the internet and spelling goes out the window!


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

You, know I am quite the mis-speller myself. I have learned over the years (mostly bosses yelling at me about a menu typo!), to re-read everything I write to catch errors, before they become permanent! I have also found that typing makes spelling all the harder. Not only do you have to think about spelling correctly, but you have to think about TYPING correctly. Nice to see I am not the only one out there!


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

How's this going? Did it happen yet?


----------

